# Squeaky Hog



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Toki has been making sounds like a squeaky wheel for about 3 weeks now. He does it mostly when he his in his house but sometimes I hear him squeak when he's running in his wheel (yes, its him not the wheel). It doesn't happen every day but it scares me when he does it. He's been running and eating the same as always.

Is this something that I should worry about or is it just a hedgie thing? Or a boy thing?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It could be 'chirping'...can just mean he's happy...or even dreaming. Likely it's nothing bad...especially if he is acting normally.

Snarf huffs, hisses, pops...and makes a heart-breaking squeal at the vet (I am STILL getting over that)...and Jamie said he's heard him chirp a few times. He used to do it as he sat in his dish to eat: likely cuz it was 'real' food as opposed to the crap he HAD been eating. Jamie swore he took one look at his food dish and let out a chirp. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman makes a little squeaking/chirping sound when I take him out of his pen and he starts to nuzzle in to me. Sounds like this is normal to me - like MissC said, he's probably just a happy little hedgie!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc once tweeted like a bird when he was running on his wheel. It was the coolest sound I ever heard! But he also makes a very soft nasal squeak when he's sick. Is he showing any other signs of being sick? Is he eating and wheeling and pooping normal? If everything is good on those fronts, it probably is just his happy chirp.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Loki makes chirping noises when he's out and about crawling on me. Hester probably would if she wasn't hissing at me. In recent months I've also encountered loud 'whining' noises from Hester when she is asleep, the kind you think she is hurt, only to find her mad at me for waking her up.


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't guess I shouldn't have compared the sound to a squeaky wheel. It's closer to "someone just chopped off my leg" sound. I would say its probably closest to Hester's whining sound. He does make little chirps and other happy sounds. 

As long as someone else has experienced it I'll calm down about it. Thanks everyone!


----------

